# GCAS meeting



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey there guys,
Matt and I are leaving Middletown tomorrow at 5:00 and going to pick Wayne up. We will stop somewhere and get some apps and beers probably before heading to the GCAS meeting. Everyone is welcome. This is not a SWOAPE meeting, just a bunch of folks getting together to have a little fun. You can PM me or Matt and get phone numbers. You can give us a call and we can give you the exact place once we decide. Or if anyone wants to name somewhere between Wayne's house and the GCAS meeting we will head there. Oh, by the way Wayne, we are coming to pick you up around 5:30 and head out to get some grub. If you don't want to, we can come by after we get some grub. Post up here or call. Just need an excuse to get out of the house.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I definately need an excuse to get out of the house! I'm not familiar with the eateries in the Winton Woods area but BW3's would be a good choice for me. I'm up for anything so if someone has a better idea of where we can go, feel free to speak up!


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll be aready at 5:30

Wayne


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

And all this time i thought Matt was selling the truck so he could move the kids around. the truth comes out! Matts the SWOAPE's DD


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> And all this time i thought Matt was selling the truck so he could move the kids around. the truth comes out! Matts the SWOAPE's DD


I was selling the truck so the WIFE could move the kids around! That damn thing was just too high off of the ground for her


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Whatever you say Matt.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

And *I* was the DD last night.


----------

